# First go at pee (green pee at that)



## pwrose (May 14, 2010)

I got a little board today and while I was out decided to pick up the stuff to make some skeeter pee. The catch was not with lemon juice but lime juice. I dont know how it will turn out but I already ran into one problem that I am not real sure about. So here is the run down.

8 oz lime juice
1 1/3cup sugar
1/8 tsp y. energizer
1/4 tsp y. nutrient
1/8 tsp tannin
enough water to finish out a 2 liter bottle.

Started with the sugar and 5oz water and inverted it. Added that to the 2 liter bottle and poured in the lime juice. Shook it all up real good, a couple of times, then added the energizer, nutrient, and tannin and finished filling it about 2 inches or so from the top with water. Took a SG reading and it was 1.054 so I though maybe I should let it sit for a little while make sure everything is setteled out. After forgetting and 4 hours later I checked it again and it was still at 1.054. Off to the calculator I went to figure out how much more sugar I needed to get to 1.070 and the calculator said 86 grams. Well I broke out the scales and measured out 40 grams added it measured and added another 40 grams then measured again and with out the extra 6 grams I hit the 1.070.

Now here is the problem, using the calculator and starting with a SG reading of 1.070 and finishing at waters SG 1.000 in 2 liters with a total sugar count of 1 1/3 cups + 80 grams. that gives me 17% ABV. That just doesn't seem right.

So what do you suppose the issue is or is there an issue.
More tomorrow when the slurry from my strawberry wine is added.


PW


----------



## ashappar (May 14, 2010)

1.070 starting gravity should give you just less than 10% ABV if you finish at 1.000


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2010)

How did you figure out your ABV? Like ashappar posted, 1.070 should be about 10% ABV.


----------



## pwrose (May 15, 2010)

I was using the calculator to figure that and it just said that mixing that much sugar with that amount of liquid would yeild a 17% ABV.. however the glass almighty hydrometer said that the SG was 1.070 which is about 9%. Since I was tried last night I will go with the reading that I took this afternoon which was 1.076, so just a little more and still under 10%. The calculator just made it confusing.

PW


----------



## pwrose (May 17, 2010)

I put in the strawberry slurry, and it has taken basically 48 hours to kick in. But its a bubbling away.

What size rubber bung fits a 2 liter bottle? I have one that is too small and I have 4 that are all way to big. I had to use a cottonball for now until I can get back to the wine making store and get teh right size bung.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 17, 2010)

i have used an item called EZ Caps.


----------



## St Allie (May 17, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i have used an item called EZ Caps.



love their advertising hype..

' Whether you drink only occasionally, or you're a candidate for an AA meeting you'll love EZ Caps and best of all YOU'LL SAVE A LOT OF MONEY making your own booze.'

the "AA meeting' in that sentence is actually a link to the AA website.. hehhehehe



Allie


----------



## NSwiner (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to try the lime this time instead of lemon in my next batch of SP . I will use lime inplace of the lemon juice but follow the recipe exactly ,well I shouldn't say exactly because I don't have a good slurry to start it with only a Pomegranate one & I don't want that flavour in the limeade . Also going to add some mint to it they say it tastes like mojito when you do that . But what I can't decide is weather to put the mint in at the start or after I put it in the carboy .


----------



## pwrose (May 17, 2010)

I like the E-Z Caps however I dont want the yeast that comes with it, to bad I can't just order the caps.

I was reading the post by sweetchecks about her lime and strawberry mix being bad tasting, and starting worring about using the strawberry slurry to start the green SP. Hopefully it dont take on too much strawberry flavor.

The mint idea sounds good, but which mint would you use, peppermint or spearamint. I would think that the spearamint would go better with lime but don't know. Since I am only doing 2 liters for my first batch I think I am going to stay with just straight lime with the strawberry slurry. Oh as far as adding the mint, I would think adding it after the primary ferm would be best for gaining the flavor of the mint.


----------



## pwrose (May 17, 2010)

To add to the mint thing,,,,,
Straight from the skeeterpee web sites FAQ



> Q: What wine slurry makes the best tasting Skeeter Pee?
> 
> 
> A: First off, remember that slurry can add a hint of color and flavor to your Skeeter Pee, but it is usually slight. Very dark wines will turn your Skeeter Pee light purple or pink color; white wine slurries will give you a straw colored beverage. As for flavor combinations, just about anything works. Your finished product will be dominated by the lemon flavor, but it could carry hints of the originating wine. For this reason, I don’t use slurries from odd wines like peppermint, jalapeno, or tomato. Raspberry, crabapple, and peach are a few of my favorites.


----------



## NSwiner (May 17, 2010)

I'm not using a mint slurry I'm adding fresh mint and I'm using lime not lemon juice . I don't think lemon & mint would be good together but hey once I get it maybe I will let a piece sit in my glass of SP before I drink it. When I read the instructions for the Mojito WE put out it has the F pac going in just before bottling so I think I will stick with the idea of adding it after I put the limeade in the carboy .


----------



## pwrose (May 18, 2010)

I couldn't take it I had to test the pee this morning to see what the SG was, and it was already down to 1.054. I hadn't planned on racking it until Thursday but I might have to do it this afternoon and add the rest of the mix to it. I have seen some bubbling during fermentation but this stuff takes the cake for action. I don't know if it is because of being in a 2 liter bottle or if it is just that strong of a mix. I know that it looks alot like an air stone was put in the bottom of the bottle and turned on full blast.


----------



## pwrose (May 27, 2010)

Well I don't think my pee is comming out to well, no it doesn't hurt but it does stink.

3 days ago I went to check the SG and added the sorbate and the clearing powder. Today I decide to take a look and see how it was going, and when I smelled it, well that wonderful rotten egg smell was there. No lime smell at all. Since I don't have a vaccuum and this is in a 2 liter bottle I figured instead of stirring I could shake it. After shaking and loosening the lid and shaking again the smell of lime started to return. So I decided to pour it from one 2 liter into another and back and forworth a few times. All said and done the lime smell returned but the rotten egg smell never left. I have never had this problem before so is it repairable, or since it is only 2 liters dump it and start over?????


----------



## Dugger (May 27, 2010)

Well, I haven't done any of this skeeter pee yet, so I'm guessing here - did you add sulphite before adding the sorbate? If you didn't that could be the source of the smell.


----------



## pwrose (May 27, 2010)

I don't use k-meta or any type of sulphites


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2010)

pwrose said:


> I don't use k-meta or any type of sulphites



PW, you really do need to stablize the wine, if you do not mind me asking why do you not use suphites?


----------



## Dugger (May 28, 2010)

PW - I agree with Julie, you should stabilize or at least add the sulphite to protect your wine from nasties. If you use sorbate without first adding sulphite, you run the risk of the wine getting an infection from a very common lactic bacteria that eats the sorbate and produces a chemical compound that gives off a very unpleasant odor - often referred to as a geranium smell. This may be what you have.


----------



## pwrose (May 28, 2010)

I am allergic to the sulphites, that is the only reason I make my own wine, I can't drink the store bought stuff due to the amount of sulfites in it. I can handle a little sulphate but the amount that needs to be put in to stabilize is too much.
I have never used them and don't plan too (not being rude), but I have not had a problem until this here skeeter pee. Maybe I should just stear away from the citric wines.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2010)

pwrose said:


> I am allergic to the sulphites, that is the only reason I make my own wine, I can't drink the store bought stuff due to the amount of sulfites in it. I can handle a little sulphate but the amount that needs to be put in to stabilize is too much.
> I have never used them and don't plan too (not being rude), but I have not had a problem until this here skeeter pee. Maybe I should just stear away from the citric wines.



I have a friend who also has reactions to sulphites. It seems to be mostly wines from New York that bother her. I can not explain why but I have seen it happen a few times and they have narrowed it down. BUT, she has never had a reaction to any of my wines and she has tried them all. I am wondering if instead of trying to do such small batches and made a six gallon batch and stuck with the recommended measurements if you would be ok. When adding sulphites and k-mets they always talk about the same amount for a 5-6 gallon batch. Carboys are 6.5 gallon now a days so I am adding the bare minimum. Just a thought for what its worth!


----------



## pwrose (May 28, 2010)

I might try that sometime, but I sure would hate to find out that I had a reaction to it after 6.5 gallons, that means I would have to give all away and not share. LOL I'm all about sharing, I'm not selfish but I'm not Santa either. Oh wait I am Santa at least for another couple years,,,,


----------



## NSwiner (May 28, 2010)

Have you asked if there is any other type of sulphite available that may be a little different and not cause you to react ?


----------



## pwrose (May 28, 2010)

never really looked into it, once it was confrimed by the doctor I just left it at that and try to avoid as much as I can. Believe it or not the way I found out was in bath soap. When they tested me for the reaction that is what they said I was reacting to. They did 200+ allergy test to find it, really that is not as bad as it sounds. LOL


----------



## pwrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally got another hydrometer and tested the SG and it was at .998 so it got racked yet again and a little sobate was added. The smell has gone away but I still don't think it smells just right. I just got an acid test kit so should I do a test on it to see if there is a acid problem. Considering it is a citrus wine I would expect the acid levels to be high, what about the pH should that be low. Since this is such a small batch I want to use it for learning what can and cant be done, and if I loose it to using too much of something that would be ok, at least it isn't a 5 gallon batch.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jul 7, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I'm going to try the lime this time instead of lemon in my next batch of SP . I will use lime inplace of the lemon juice but follow the recipe exactly ,well I shouldn't say exactly because I don't have a good slurry to start it with only a Pomegranate one & I don't want that flavour in the limeade . Also going to add some mint to it they say it tastes like mojito when you do that . But what I can't decide is weather to put the mint in at the start or after I put it in the carboy .



Darlene - how did this turn out? I would love to make a Mojito like kit on the cheap. Just about to bottle my first batch of regular pee.
Cheers!
--
Darren


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2010)

Darren,
I haven't made a straight lime Skeeter Pee, but from the posts of others, it seems like the best tasting way is to make it 2/3 lemon and 1/3 lime. The lime flavor comes through without being too strong.

As for the rotten egg smell issue mentioned earlier in this post, make sure your batch gets the nutrient and energizer, be sure to whip it enough to get some oxygen in it occassionally during the ferment, and don't let it get too warm. Anything over 80 degrees and you'll increase the likelihood of rotten egg development.

Good luck.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

would you add the 2 lemon and then the lime as the last juice addition, or what?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 8, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> would you add the 2 lemon and then the lime as the last juice addition, or what?



I think that's what I would try.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Lon,
Just saw your updated graphic on your website welcome screen. 
Its AWESOME!

Its my new label for my first batch of pee. Hope you don't mind. Just bottled it about an hour ago. This stuff is great!
Thanks again!
--
Darren


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2010)

WinoOutWest said:


> Hi Lon,
> Just saw your updated graphic on your website welcome screen.
> Its AWESOME!
> 
> ...



When you're happy, I'm happy. Glad to share. Send some photos of people enjoying your creation and I'll post them on the website.


----------

